
Ask HN: What is a cool thing to do in Paris? - rishiloyola
Hello,<p>I just moved to Paris. I am having a hard time over here because I don&#x27;t have any friends and family over here. I would like to ask the HN community about what is a cool thing to do in Paris? What do you do usually on weekends in Paris? Is there any techie group, club or museum?<p>Of course, I can google the same question or find events on meetup.com but I want to hear it from HN community.<p>NOTE: Definition of a &quot;cool&quot; word changes from person to person. You can interpret it in anyways :-)
======
johncoltrane
There are dozens and dozens of museums in and around paris: le musée du
Louvres, Le musée d'Orsay, le Centre Pompidou, le musée du Judaïsme, le musée
Picasso, le musée Cluny, le musée d'Archéologie Nationale, etc. There are more
than a hundred in Paris and probably as many in the rest of Île-de-France, not
including all the monuments and "interesting" locations like famous artist'
homes and so on… so that's easily enough for two years worth of culturally-
oriented week-ends.

If you have a bicycle, you can ride along the canal de L'Ourcq or the canal St
Denis, in the North-East or maybe take the Coulée Verte in the South-West.
Many parts of the banks of the Seine are really nice for bicycle rides, mostly
outside of Paris and mostly under-advertised.

If you want some fresh air, the amazing (IMO) Forêt de Fontainebleau is about
20 minutes of RER away. There's also the Forêt de Rambouillet… and plenty of
others.

Summer is festival season: the La Défense Jazz Festival, the Paris Jazz
Festival in the very nice Parc Floral, Solidays, We Love Green, Villette
Sonique, Rock-enSeine, etc…

Tech-wise, there's BestOfWeb on the 6-7 June and of course lots of meetups.
You will have to reach out to your particular communities to find out the
times and locations or google it.

------
mimixco
The music museum is amazing and worth a visit. They have hundreds of vintage
instruments and interactive displays, all of which you listen to on Audio-
Tecnica headphones in a self-guided tour.

------
omeid2
Jump off Eiffel tower with a jetpack. That would be cool.

~~~
cjbenedikt
Utterly stupid

~~~
omeid2
Well, the question was never about smart things ;)

